# Kamikaze overcoat



## pcm1980

Has anybody tried this stuff yet? Is it as good as what it leads you to believe. It looks rather impressive stuff.


----------



## -Raven-

Yeah, it's good stuff! Really good! 

Adds a very nice gloss as well as fills light swirls. Pretty impressive indeed. Perfect for both stand alone use as well as coating maintenance. :thumb:


----------



## pcm1980

Sounds good, i think i will have to get some ordered.


----------



## yetizone

Not used it yet but from what I've seen and read I'm very tempted


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Yeah, it's good stuff! Really good!
> 
> Adds a very nice gloss as well as fills light swirls. Pretty impressive indeed. Perfect for both stand alone use as well as coating maintenance. :thumb:


Does it have shelf life_


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Does it have shelf life_


Good question, don't know. One guy I deal with said he has had his bottle for over 6 months and no problems.


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Good question, don't know. One guy I deal with said he has had his bottle for over 6 months and no problems.


6 months isn't long time though. If single application durability is 3-6 months it should last at least 2 years... right?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> 6 months isn't long time though. If single application durability is 3-6 months it should last at least 2 years... right?


well how about you buy a bottle and let everyone know if it's still good in 2 years!


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> well how about you buy a bottle and let everyone know if it's still good in 2 years!


Don't want to pay over 80€ for that knowledge. I hope that someone has some facts of this.:thumb:


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Yeah, it's good stuff! Really good!
> 
> Adds a very nice gloss as well as fills light swirls. Pretty impressive indeed. Perfect for both stand alone use as well as coating maintenance. :thumb:


Can this be used diluted?


----------



## TooFunny

sm81 said:


> Can this be used diluted?


How about............just for once...........YOU try something and let US know what it's like? :wall:


----------



## sm81

Don't wan't to buy something that cost me 80€ only that I can find that it doesn't work like I like...


----------



## Scoobr

I'm almost tempted to buy some just because of the name :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I used some on my car yesterday, all I can say is WOW. The filling ability and the beading!!! I'll put up a video!!


----------



## Scoobr

Just been looking at this stuff on clean your car, it does look interesting....

Be interested to see a video :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Uploading them now..


----------



## greymda

have you tried their artificial clear coat, too?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Scoobr said:


> Just been looking at this stuff on clean your car, it does look interesting....
> 
> Be interested to see a video :thumb:


Here you go :thumb:


__
https://flic.kr/p/spGG8z


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8f9xn


__
https://flic.kr/p/s88jXL


__
https://flic.kr/p/s6ntHx

Don't know how to embed Flickr videos :wall:

A beading shot :thumb:

Untitled by cqrhuxth79, on Flickr


----------



## sm81

How much you used?


----------



## bradleymarky

Too expensive for me, infact the whole range is pricey..


----------



## sm81

True...


----------



## fethead

Kash-Jnr said:


> Here you go :thumb:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/spGG8z
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s8f9xn
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s88jXL
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s6ntHx
> 
> Don't know how to embed Flickr videos :wall:
> 
> A beading shot :thumb:
> 
> Untitled by cqrhuxth79, on Flickr


Looks good and thanks for the video.
Now,
Can you tell me what was (if anything) under overcoat and whether you applied it to a wet car, a dry car and by microfibre cloth or by machine?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Kash-Jnr

sm81 said:


> How much you used?





bradleymarky said:


> Too expensive for me, infact the whole range is pricey..


Not really when you consider its quoted durability is 6 months and I hardly used any. The sprayer on the bottle is more spritz than spray.



fethead said:


> Looks good and thanks for the video.
> 
> Now,
> 
> Can you tell me what was (if anything) under overcoat and whether you applied it to a wet car, a dry car and by microfibre cloth or by machine?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richard


It's on bare paint, sprayed on panel and MF wiped. Was so easy and the minor wash marring was gone pretty much. Really thinking of buying the clear coat one they have now. The car was dry.


----------



## -Raven-

bradleymarky said:


> Too expensive for me, infact the whole range is pricey..


Quality does cost you. It's not mass produced rebottled crap. :thumb:


----------



## JonD

Kash-Jnr said:


> It's on bare paint, sprayed on panel and MF wiped. Was so easy and the minor wash marring was gone pretty much. Really thinking of buying the clear coat one they have now. The car was dry.


Thanks for that in info Kash, anybody got any suggestions for a suitable shampoo to use, I'm guessing BTM would be ok.


----------



## sm81

Maybe Kamikazes own shampoo. It could be expensive though...


----------



## JonD

sm81 said:


> Maybe Kamikazes own shampoo. It could be expensive though...


I've not seen that, didn't know there was one ?


----------



## sm81

BTBM/BH Autowash/ CarPro Reset would be ok also.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

JonD said:


> Thanks for that in info Kash, anybody got any suggestions for a suitable shampoo to use, I'm guessing BTM would be ok.


I'm gonna hopefully give the car a wash tomorrow so might crack open some CarPro Reset as it seems the most suitable.


----------



## sm81

Kash-Jnr said:


> I'm gonna hopefully give the car a wash tomorrow so might crack open some CarPro Reset as it seems the most suitable.


It's good! IMO you don't need to use 1:500 dilution. 1:1000 is enough maybe even 1:2000 if you live soft water area.:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335971&page=4


----------



## -Raven-

Just gave my Rexy some Kamikaze Over Coat love!

Applied using the wet method after a wash, no problems at all. Looks awesome too, even on white!

People who like their beading are going to absolutely love this stuff haha!

Used about 10-15ml and I thought I used it pretty liberally. :thumb:

Was losing light fast, but you get the idea...


----------



## sm81

There isn't under that anything?


----------



## SPARTAN

sm81 said:


> There isn't under that anything?


Probably just perfect prep.


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> There isn't under that anything?


Nope, bare paint. It's brand spankin new, it only arrived 3 days ago. 

Just putting something on it until I get time to detail it. :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Was there any swirls?


----------



## Alex L

Looks great :thumb:

That shape is definitely the next bug eye though


----------



## fethead

sm81 said:


> Maybe Kamikazes own shampoo. It could be expensive though...





JonD said:


> I've not seen that, didn't know there was one ?


I think the shampoo is in the pipeline. I think I saw something on Facebook page.
I'll try and find it.

Richard


----------



## fethead

Here it is -

JP Car Detailing Center
April 29 at 1:45am · 
KAMIKAZE ANTI-AGING SHAMPOO
The solve any glass coating demerit of inorganic deposit things that remove by shampoo.
We know about Glass coating is not good protection for inorganic things. 
Many detailing shop have this problem by hype protection of glass coating.
This shampoo have Nano chemical reaction by made in Japan tech for ANTI-AGING your paint when wash car that time.
KAMIKAZE develop theory from demerit by detailer opinion.
＊Some Glass coating remove by this shampoo.
please use after OVER COAT for Sacrifice layer coating.
coming soon!

Link - https://www.facebook.com/jpcardetailingcenter?fref=nf

Richard

PS - there is an interesting one just below where a coating is applied to tyres and paint. Not seen that before!


----------



## ronwash

I just wash my friends car after applying overcoat a few weeks ago.
I can wash it for hours and just enjoy the fantastic hydrophobic characteristics,it just laugh at the water washed with..


----------



## JonD

Bought some today, looking forward to using it.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> That shape is definitely the next bug eye though


They calling this one the ********* lol!


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> I just wash my friends car after applying overcoat a few weeks ago.
> I can wash it for hours and just enjoy the fantastic hydrophobic characteristics,it just laugh at the water washed with..


Yeah that really impressed me too! Super strong water repelling!


----------



## sm81

Has anyone tried this top of CQ UK or Nanolex Si3D? Does it bond properly?


----------



## ronwash

-Raven- said:


> Yeah that really impressed me too! Super strong water repelling!


A true spray sealant..finally..

Enjoy the subaru bud.


----------



## sm81

ronwash said:


> A true spray sealant..finally..
> 
> Enjoy the subaru bud.


You didn't liked Reload/c2v3 or NGPS v2?


----------



## cheechy

New Scooby front end reminds me of a Volvo! What's the world coming to.


----------



## cheechy

Kash-Jnr said:


> Not really when you consider its quoted durability is 6 months and I hardly used any. The sprayer on the bottle is more spritz than spray.
> 
> It's on bare paint, sprayed on panel and MF wiped. Was so easy and the minor wash marring was gone pretty much. Really thinking of buying the clear coat one they have now. The car was dry.


Kash you on the west coast?


----------



## gammachan

sm81 said:


> Has anyone tried this top of CQ UK or Nanolex Si3D? Does it bond properly?


Bonds fine


----------



## silverfox830

Reload is a spray sealant. Gtechniq has one, as do others. This is not news, just another one. I love how when coatings first came out...they were touted as being the ultimate protection. Once the market went nuts, the coating marketing gods giddy with excitement...created coating soaps, and coating toppers, and coatings that top other coatings. Too funny. What did PT Barnum say about suckers...


----------



## -Raven-

silverfox830 said:


> Reload is a spray sealant. Gtechniq has one, as do others. This is not news, just another one. I love how when coatings first came out...they were touted as being the ultimate protection. Once the market went nuts, the coating marketing gods giddy with excitement...created coating soaps, and coating toppers, and coatings that top other coatings. Too funny. What did PT Barnum say about suckers...




Kamikaze Over Coat is a fair bit different from the mass produced rebottled stuff....


----------



## Kash-Jnr

cheechy said:


> Kash you on the west coast?


West coast of what lol


----------



## sm81

Interesting that they market it as a quick detailer.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

What do you guys think of the sponge?


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> They calling this one the ********* lol!


Having just seen a new Falcon I take it all back, thats the next bug eye


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Having just seen a new Falcon I take it all back, thats the next bug eye


Oh the new Falcon is ugly! They trying to blend it into the new Mustang that will replace it and looks like they've failed.


----------



## Alex L

I honestly thought theyd stuck Ford badges on a subbie


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> I honestly thought theyd stuck Ford badges on a subbie


Nah, the Subi badges went on a Mitsubishi! :lol:


----------



## cheechy

Kash-Jnr said:


> West coast of what lol


Dont know maybe Scotland :wave:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

cheechy said:


> Dont know maybe Scotland :wave:


:thumb:
Yeah I'm located in Scotland


----------



## -Raven-

I'm loving this Kamikaze Over Coat!

Washed the Rexy yesterday afternoon. I spent an abnormally long time just playing with water on it! :lol:


----------



## jolls

Raven thanks for the videos. One question if I may. Did you find the car kept cleaner because of the coating? 

Regards, jolls.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Would you say the performance , when also considering the cost of it, is that much better than the likes of C2 and reload, and maybe even BSD ?


----------



## -Raven-

jolls said:


> Raven thanks for the videos. One question if I may. Did you find the car kept cleaner because of the coating?
> 
> Regards, jolls.


Yes, very noticeable how much cleaner it stays now compared to bare paint.

Can't really compare it to anything else, but I'm happy with it anyway.


----------



## -Raven-

Yellow Dave said:


> Would you say the performance , when also considering the cost of it, is that much better than the likes of C2 and reload, and maybe even BSD ?


Yes much better than the masses of regular Si02 sealants IMO. Even if you only save it for when you need to fill any light wash swirling, I think it's a pretty innovative product. Most importantly, it looks great on the paint too! :thumb:

Will be interesting to see it go head to head against others. I got it to maintain the Kamikaze coating I've got on my Lexus, but have been impressed with it since trying it.


----------



## yetizone

Thanks for taking the time to share the videos of Overcoat in action. The swirl filling action alone is making it a very tempting product - not to mention the water behaviour!


----------



## silverfox830

Almost as good as Sonax PNS....almost. I can get 6 months easy out of PNS.


----------



## -Raven-

silverfox830 said:


> Almost as good as Sonax PNS....almost. I can get 6 months easy out of PNS.


So have you tried the Kamikaze Over Coat?

Over Coat looks better. Should last the distance too, whilst filling swirls while it's at it! 

There's a few cheap polymer beaders out there like SPNS if that's your thing. Nothing out there like the Over Coat as far as I'm aware at the moment.


----------



## JonD

I've used my kamikaze overcoat today, I did nothing other than wash, decon using a G3 clay mitt, wash, eraser wipe down and the kamikaze. Have to say it's very nice to use, initially I'm impressed, crisp reflections, a nice gloss and when the sun hits it, great flake pop. Looking forward to seeing how it performs.

Sorry no pic's guys, I only have a iPhone so it would be pointless.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Any noticeable swirls covered or hidden?


----------



## JonD

Yellow Dave said:


> Any noticeable swirls covered or hidden?


I only applied it by hand so I wasn't expecting miracles, but yes to a degree. The paint work is in fairy good condition but where I did notice it was the fragile panio black plastic window trims, as I said not perfect but yes you can see a subtle difference.

The black clouds are looming, I'm intrested to see the water behaviour.


----------



## sm81

Quite good chemical resistance if here is only Overcoat


----------



## ColCol

pcm1980 said:


> Has anybody tried this stuff yet? Is it as good as what it leads you to believe. It looks rather impressive stuff.


Got some by accident last week. £40 odd quid. Tried on a customers M Class Merc. Left a really glossy finish. I will let you know if it lasts as I valet his car every fortnight. On youtube it shows 3 to four washes later and still working. Dont know past that


----------



## Ross

Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## -Raven-

I've done about 2,500kms and washed my new Rexy 4 times since I applied the Kamikaze Over Coat on it about 3 weeks ago. 

It still both looks, and beads as immensely as it did on day 1. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## ronwash

3 weeks is nothing,it will still go strong much more after,brilliant stuff.


----------



## Bod42

I have just bought some of this. Looks awesome. Not sure why people are bashing it before they have even used it. 

Will post up some pics and review once its applied to the Golf


----------



## Alex L

Bod42 said:


> I have just bought some of this. Looks awesome. Not sure why people are bashing it before they have even used it.
> 
> Will post up some pics and review once its applied to the Golf


Its not too badly priced is it, so tempted if I had more time.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Alex L said:


> Its not too badly priced is it, so tempted if I had more time.


stop coming on hear, you'll have plenty of time


----------



## Alex L

cheekymonkey said:


> stop coming on hear, you'll have plenty of time


If you come and babysit


----------



## Bod42

Alex L said:


> Its not too badly priced is it, so tempted if I had more time.


Its basically the one and only thing that is cheaper over here than the UK :lol:


----------



## Alex L

Bod42 said:


> Its basically the one and only thing that is cheaper over here than the UK :lol:


Onlything cheaper are girls from the tron


----------



## Bod42

Alex L said:


> Onlything cheaper are girls from the tron


I think chlamydia is free in the UK to lol


----------



## sm81

Nobody can't say what is shelf life? I have asked that from manufacturer but nothing...


----------



## Alex L

So, how we all getting along with the range? how are you maintaining them?

And someone please put SM81 out of his misery and tell him the shelf life :lol:


----------



## JonD

Washed mine for the first time today 6 weeks after application, I'm pleased with it, is still beading as good as the day I put it on.


----------



## bigmac3161

Used it last week as a quick detailer after wash. Couldn't wait till after using ism beads like an sob. Car looks clean after it rains well impressed as for glossiness puts WETCOAT and exo2 to shame. So easy to use its the future


----------



## Blueberry

Can this be used over as wax or does it only work well with coatings?


----------



## bigmac3161

I used it over Swissvax


----------



## sm81

bigmac3161 said:


> I used it over Swissvax


Any differences after that?


----------



## -Raven-

bigmac3161 said:


> Used it last week as a quick detailer after wash. Couldn't wait till after using ism beads like an sob. Car looks clean after it rains well impressed as for glossiness puts WETCOAT and exo2 to shame. So easy to use its the future


Yep, it's the real deal. Very impressive indeed. Hard not to go on and on about it hahaha!


----------



## bigmac3161

Beading at nite


----------



## Alex L

Pretty average beading really.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Alex L said:


> Pretty average beading really.


That beading doesn't look very good, seems you might have not applied it properly.


----------



## Alex L

Kash-Jnr said:


> That beading doesn't look very good, seems you might have not applied it properly.


My thoughts too, the Water Glass I have on my car has much better beading and that is no-where near Miyabi.


----------



## bigmac3161

It was a couple of quick shots with a camera phone at 4o'clock in pitch black maybe next time I'll set up a full lighting set etc


----------



## Yellow Dave

lighting won't change the fact the beads are not all a nice uniform shape and tight round beads.

how long ago was it applied, and when was it last washed? might be a little surface dirt interfering


----------



## Sp00ks

That beading looks poor. If my car ever beads like that I reapply.


----------



## Alex L

Yellow Dave said:


> lighting won't change the fact the beads are not all a nice uniform shape and tight round beads.
> 
> how long ago was it applied, and when was it last washed?*might be a little surface dirt interfering*


Good point, could be clogged up or your shampoo might leave something behind.


----------



## bigmac3161

Not reapplied or washed just better rain


----------



## Sp00ks

Have you seen the way BSD beads?


----------



## bigmac3161

Really beading doesn't concern me. I'm more interested in how good a finish it leaves if it totally sheeted with no beading I wouldn't care. I just give it quick go by itself before I get time to apply ism coat. Everybody has their own preferences or this forum wouldn't exist


----------



## Sp00ks

I agree pal, just thought you were happy/proud with the beading hence why you uploaded the pics, and my next suggestion was if you think thats good beading try BSD.


----------



## -Raven-

The beads look good to me, it's just that they are big and full, not artificially misted on. 

Over Coat is stupidly good at beading, the best I've ever used - and that includes other fluorine coatings and toppers.


----------



## sealthedeal

-Raven- said:


> The beads look good to me, it's just that they are big and full, not artificially misted on.
> 
> Over Coat is stupidly good at beading, the best I've ever used - and that includes other fluorine coatings and toppers.


How many weeks (if washed once per week) before the looks start to drop?


----------



## bigmac3161

-Raven- said:


> The beads look good to me, it's just that they are big and full, not artificially misted on.
> 
> Surely ur not implying folks would cheat and spray on water for better beading shots ️


----------



## -Raven-

sealthedeal said:


> How many weeks (if washed once per week) before the looks start to drop?


I gave my WRX another coat on the weekend just gone, but I first coated it in Kamikaze Over Coat 2 months ago.

It was still looking awesome, I just couldn't help myself! 

I must say I'm a big fan of the Kamikaze Over Coat, I just ordered another 250ml bottle of the stuff!


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> I must say I'm a big fan of the Kamikaze Over Coat, I just ordered another 250ml bottle of the stuff!


You have used first bottle already!?


----------



## obelix1

Where did you order it from ?
CYC has since a month or so only the 100ml version !
Happy user is well would love to stock up by 1or2 bottles !


----------



## bigmac3161

I must have got the last 250 ml bottle from CYC


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> You have used first bottle already!?


I've still got a bit left of my 100ml bottle, but I don't want to be caught with none.


----------



## -Raven-

obelix1 said:


> Where did you order it from ?
> CYC has since a month or so only the 100ml version !
> Happy user is well would love to stock up by 1or2 bottles !


I'm in Australia. :thumb:


----------



## sm81

http://www.kamikaze-collection.com/#!over-coat/c59i

What means:



> Is not necessary chemical reactions forced by penetrating solvent. Just wait the drying time of a few minutes.
> Easy application performance to Approach　100%.
> 
> Summer:10min
> Winter:20min


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> http://www.kamikaze-collection.com/#!over-coat/c59i
> 
> What means:


I would suggest it means that Over Coat doesn't contain a solvent to evaporate and cause a chemical reaction and the drying time depends on ambient temperature instead, ie between 10 minutes in summer and 20 minutes in winter.

Alan W


----------



## sm81

Drying time isn't same than bonding time?


----------



## sm81

Anyone planing to use this during winter detail? Would be nice to see how well it works winter.


----------



## sm81

ronwash said:


> I just wash my friends car after applying overcoat a few weeks ago.
> I can wash it for hours and just enjoy the fantastic hydrophobic characteristics,it just laugh at the water washed with..


Does it still protects?


----------



## sm81

Blueberry said:


> Can this be used over as wax or does it only work well with coatings?


What are your findings Blueberry?


----------



## Blueberry

sm81 said:


> What are your findings Blueberry?


I don't know because I've not used Kamikaze.


----------



## sm81

Blueberry said:


> I don't know because I've not used Kamikaze.


Tempted?


----------



## bigmac3161

Mine was still beading strong after 3 months when I traded in so can't say how much longer it'll last


----------



## Blueberry

sm81 said:


> Tempted?


Yes I am tempted. I may try it out over winter.


----------



## sm81

Please report you findings..


----------



## Dougnorwich

Hmmmm I'm a c2 lover but by god this has a price on it


----------



## Blueberry

Dougnorwich said:


> Hmmmm I'm a c2 lover but by god this has a price on it


Yes it does but if it lasts as long as some state then it makes it worthwhile in my book.


----------



## Bod42

So I added a coat to the GTi last night and must say I wasnt that impressed. Not as slick as say Reload.

But this is a new type of product so how has everyone been applying it and what sort of cure times have they been allowing? I wanted to use the filling capabilities so i applied with a LC HT Pad on speed 2. On the Kamikaze Website, its says 10mins cure fore summer, 20 mins for winter but Videos online show removal straight away just like a QD. I found it hard to remove straight away after applying with a machine.


----------



## Alan W

Bod42 said:


> But this is a new type of product so how has everyone been applying it and what sort of cure times have they been allowing? I wanted to use the filling capabilities so i applied with a LC HT Pad on speed 2.


I've not used Over Coat but from what I've read it is applied like a quick detailer, ie spray, spread and buff - there's no waiting/curing time before removal as such.

I would imagine that when applied by machine with a glazing/waxing pad (such as LC Gold) at the lowest machine speed and no load and is literally just spread over a panel at a time and then buffed off immediately, again without any waiting time.

Just my thoughts from information gathered as I haven't used Over Coat.

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

Taken from the esotericcarcare website:

_APPLICATION:

OVER COAT can be applied in a variety of ways, and without much effort at all. When drying the vehicle, either mist a few sprays directly onto the panel and dry as normal, or spray onto your waffle weave drying towel. You will quickly notice a slickness to the finish while drying.

If you choose to dry the vehicle first, then apply in a similar manner. On a dry car it is preferred to spray OVER COAT into your plush microfiber towel, then gently buff into the surface. A little bit goes a long way, and the 100ml bottle is capable of coating 8-10 cars!

The by-hand application can be done on either coated, or non-coated vehicles.

And for an advanced method (ONLY on non-coated cars), you can apply OVER COAT by machine using a soft finishing pad, and slow machine speed. This application method will increase durability, and will do a better job of filling in fine hairline defects._

Hope the above helps,

Alan W


----------



## Bod42

Cheers Alan. Just saw on the Kamikaze website that it mentioned the 10 and 20 min cure but then I've seen it used like a QD. It was quite hard to wipe off straight away that's why I asked.

I will try the standard dry method and see what happens


----------



## ronwash

You can keep the applicator{or MF} moist{with water},it will make application and removal easier.


----------



## Alan W

Bod42 said:


> Cheers Alan. Just saw on the Kamikaze website that it mentioned the 10 and 20 min cure but then I've seen it used like a QD. It was quite hard to wipe off straight away that's why I asked.
> 
> I will try the standard dry method and see what happens


As stated above a little bit goes a long way, and the 100ml bottle should be capable of coating 8-10 cars!

Sounds like you may be using too much product. Less is more with most QD's as any surplus will be just be soaked up by the MF and make buffing difficult. Overcoat isn't cheap and there's no need to waste such an expensive product! 

Try a couple of squirts on a door sized panel and maybe 4 or 5 on a bonnet and let us know how you get on. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Bod42

I was using 3 squirts on a bonnet and 1 for the doors so definitely not over applying.

But I applied it last night using the dry apply method and it was a breeze to use, easy to see where its gone on and very easy to wipe off. Car has just had a clay but still wouldnt say its as slick as say Reload but we will have to see how it reacts in the rain.

The problem just seems to be when I applied by machine. Must be technique by machine so I will keep playing. I was doing 2 passes to try and fill the fine swirls but maybe I'm over working it as it is a water based product that seems to evaporate quickly when applied dry.

After watching this 



, I will definitely be trying it wet, thats amazing in such a short time frame. And its really 2 steps in one and always up for saving time.


----------



## sm81

Can you really see filling or not?


----------



## Bod42

Yes you can definitely see filling but keep in mind that this is just an added bonus and not its primary function like a glaze so it will never fill as well as a glaze.

This post shows filling http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357966 ad and this video shows it as well


----------



## Daniel Um

It is indeed good product, but a bit pricy.

I would recommend to use CC water gold which has the simillar result but much competitive.


----------



## sm81

Any more real life durability test? How chemical resistance it is? Can you wash it with APC and use Iron removers without affecting it?


----------



## Bod42

Got to wash the golf at the weekend so will let you know. And its been sitting in a concrete yard all week so you can imagine how bad the dust is, good test


----------



## sm81

Bod42 said:


> Got to wash the golf at the weekend so will let you know. And its been sitting in a concrete yard all week so you can imagine how bad the dust is, good test


What was your findings?


----------



## Bod42

sm81 said:


> What was your findings?


Didnt last very well. Was completely gone so topped up with Carpro Hydr02 as this seems to last longer and is so quick to apply.

Wont write it off yet, will apply to my Mondeo in the coming weeks and see how that does. Will also try the wet application technique.


----------



## ronwash

Bod42 said:


> Didnt last very well. Was completely gone so topped up with Carpro Hydr02 as this seems to last longer and is so quick to apply.
> 
> Wont write it off yet, will apply to my Mondeo in the coming weeks and see how that does. Will also try the wet application technique.


Hydr02 lasted longer then overcoat..?! application error{of overcoat} is the key here.
Im using both products,you cant compare between the two,overcoat is a much more quality product,a lot more durable.
I have no doubt theres something wrong with your overcoat application.


----------



## Bod42

ronwash said:


> Hydr02 lasted longer then overcoat..?! application error{of overcoat} is the key here.
> Im using both products,you cant compare between the two,overcoat is a much more quality product,a lot more durable.
> I have no doubt theres something wrong with your overcoat application.


How are you applying Overcoat Ronwash, have you tried the advanced machine method?

Maybe its the products chemical resistance or something as I work at a precast concrete yard so has a lot of Alkali dust sitting on my car.

But I wont write it off after one use. I will recoat the golf using the wet methid next time and log the durability properly.


----------



## sm81

Have you tested it already again Bod42?


----------



## Bod42

So finally got round to trying the overcoat again on the golf and still not that impressed. I was planning on getting a video but had to be at a BBQ so had to get the Golf finished.

Anyway applied just like in this video, picked up hose and pressure washer and nothing special in the sheeting and/or beading department. Not even close to the video.

Hydr02 has been on the car since November and still beading away nicely.

One thing I must say about Overcoat is it looks dam good, cars parked across the street and always find myself looking at it. It seemed to bead Ok in the rain next day but again nothing like the video. Yes I reslise that it could be user application error but using a just washed Boa Microfibre, spray, wipe, flip, wipe then spray just like the video, not to much to it.






The durability Ive seen from Hydr02 for such a simple to apply product is brilliant. Even on non prepared surfaces (no clay, iron x, detar, etc) it lasts great.


----------



## wish wash

Im still tempted to buy some of this stuff. Im using gtechniq c2v3 at the minute after washing as a top up and when you compare £6 for a 100 mill to nearly £50 for the kamikaze I do have to question is it really worth it.


----------



## sm81

I doubt it...


----------



## bigmac3161

Used on me da's focus 3 months ago hasn't been washed since but still beading away


----------



## Bod42

Maybe it just doesnt like something on the paint or the actual paint as Ive had that problem before where the product just didnt like the paint but every other car I tried it on, it worked perfectly.

Just bought a Mondeo that has never been detailed so maybe I will give it ago on that but more eager to try the Essense thats being delivery from ECC to NZ as we speak.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Looks amazing in the video. I suspect that if it was really that good, more DW members would be raving about it.

The price does take the mick and availability of products has been rather sketchy, so maybe that's why many have yet to try it. 

VOC/solvent free coating products: are they the next big thing? 
Waxaddict are readying their new Slickrims lite (VOC free) wheel sealant. They put up a quick vid of it in a spot test on a panel the other day too (Instagram).


----------



## TomG

There is a lot of love for Kamikaze in this part of the world.

ISM and Miyabi are becoming the weapons of choice in the premium coating category.

Have yet to try - still loving the Polish Angel hybrid sealants.


----------



## bigmac3161

Just overcoat on new paint. 








That's why I likes it.


----------



## ronwash

TomG said:


> There is a lot of love for Kamikaze in this part of the world.
> 
> ISM and Miyabi are becoming the weapons of choice in the premium coating category.
> 
> Have yet to try - still loving the Polish Angel hybrid sealants.


Agree with every word.


----------



## alfa.rbt

Hello everyone, just read whole thread and I wonder if anyone have an idea on what is the shelf life of overcoat. I've coated my car with ism a little while ago and fancy getting overcoat to maintain it. Given the price I'd rather get 250ml bottle but I don't want to find out after 6 months that it is not good anymore. I mean even if I use it once a month (I wash my cars weekly) on two cars than bottle will easily last a year + so it would be nice to know that product will not go off before that. Otherwise I'll have to go for 100ml. Regards, Rob


----------



## alfa.rbt

Anyone?


----------



## FallenAngel

alfa.rbt said:


> Anyone?


Send an e-mail straight to Kamikaze? That is your best bet I guess


----------



## Teufel

alfa.rbt said:


> Hello everyone, just read whole thread and I wonder if anyone have an idea on what is the shelf life of overcoat. I've coated my car with ism a little while ago and fancy getting overcoat to maintain it. Given the price I'd rather get 250ml bottle but I don't want to find out after 6 months that it is not good anymore. I mean even if I use it once a month (I wash my cars weekly) on two cars than bottle will easily last a year + so it would be nice to know that product will not go off before that. Otherwise I'll have to go for 100ml. Regards, Rob


Got 2 250 ml bottle 2 different version the label changed slightly but both arecover one year old and work as good as they did when I bought them ,
No need to worry.


----------



## alfa.rbt

FallenAngel said:


> Send an e-mail straight to Kamikaze? That is your best bet I guess


I did 3 weeks ago bud, no reply.


----------



## alfa.rbt

Teufel said:


> Got 2 250 ml bottle 2 different version the label changed slightly but both arecover one year old and work as good as they did when I bought them ,
> No need to worry.


Nice one, that's all I needed!


----------



## Guest

alfa.rbt said:


> Nice one, that's all I needed!


I'm beginning to wish i'd used mine more now, bought last june dabbled with it back then for 1 use only, then left it alone after it was removed with a full polish of car, i remember i liked it back then but i'm loving it at the min, applied to wet car 4 weeks ago and spread with plush micro fibre, and i can honestly say its the dogs nuts, all be it expensive dogs nuts, the look it gives your paint is brilliant, i've just got mine on bare paint at min and its doing a cracking job of keeping it clean all on its own, it doesn't seem to get as dirty as when other sealants & waxes that i normally use, dust doesn't seem gather or stick to it as easy, snow foam won't even cling to the paint as i've found out today, i'm not bothered about beadage and the likes but it does give a fair few and very quickly sheets of the car when raining even drizzle, you wouldn't regret buying it imo


----------



## alfa.rbt

combat wombat said:


> I'm beginning to wish i'd used mine more now, bought last june dabbled with it back then for 1 use only, then left it alone after it was removed with a full polish of car, i remember i liked it back then but i'm loving it at the min, applied to wet car 4 weeks ago and spread with plush micro fibre, and i can honestly say its the dogs nuts, all be it expensive dogs nuts, the look it gives your paint is brilliant, i've just got mine on bare paint at min and its doing a cracking job of keeping it clean all on its own, it doesn't seem to get as dirty as when other sealants & waxes that i normally use, dust doesn't seem gather or stick to it as easy, snow foam won't even cling to the paint as i've found out today, i'm not bothered about beadage and the likes but it does give a fair few and very quickly sheets of the car when raining even drizzle, you wouldn't regret buying it imo


I think UF have got 7.5% discount this weekend so I'll get it then. Looking forward to it! For a minute I was thinking maybe I'll get c2v3 instead but no, I'll stick to kamikaze to fully compliment ism coating!


----------



## Calvin8r

Just done mine after having a light correction done and it so easy and the results are fantastic. I think it's worth every penny !!


----------

